# Jerk ebay seller



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I feel I need to let you all know of a seller to avoid.

I am letting you all know about an eBay seller that is a jerk, and should be avoided. If there is a problem with your purchase he will not be a stand up person, and make things right. He has had negative feedback before for unresolved problems.

Here is what happened. I bought two Mega-G chassis from the seller nascarslotcars. They arrived in a large envelope with a small flat rate priority mail box inside the envelope. The post office left a postage due notice for $2.81 because of the flat rate box usage. They also wrote that information on the envelope.

I contacted the seller, explained the situation, and he said since I only paid $4.00 for shipping, and he already paid $2.05 to ship this the maximum he would refund was $1.95. I told him he should refund the full $2.81 because he broke post office rules. He refused, and told me to send the two chassis back. I want the chassis, so I am keeping them, but I am not going to pay the post office, since they already delivered them. If they come after me I will tell them it is the sender that owes them the money.

I did open an eBay case for this but eBay was of zero help on this issue, and I told them they need to change their buyer protection plan to cover these type of situations. I also told them I should not have to initiate a return process just to start a case with a problem.

Again, the sellers eBay name is nascarslotcars, and his real name and address is:
SCOTT COVINO
2352 COVINGTON DR,
Myrtle Beach, SC, 29579


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

vansmack, yep that guy is a jerk.
has had several ebay accounts. you should bypass your local Post Office and file mailfraud charges against him for that sham.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up Dave ... I buy a fair amount of stuff on ebay and I don't need problems with a seller.......If anyone knows the other names he uses on the bay please post them in this thread.

Thanks again Dave.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Is he the "cheerios" guy?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Ed, yep, amongst others


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

sethndaddy said:


> Is he the "cheerios" guy?



Good to know Guys, good to know.


----------



## Punisher2009 (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up as well! I buy most of my stuff off Ebay. Being in Texas there's not a lot of our scale locally. I do get lucky on occasions on craigslist and yard sales, but not often.

JD


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks for the name..he will be added to the blockem list.


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

His correct name is nascarslotcars.


----------



## zzziippyyy (Jan 20, 2008)

Bad deal, My only question is how was it found out that the priority mail box was in the envelope. Did the envelope come ripped and they saw the box inside?

Other than that it should not be done. I guess your only recourse is to leave a neg but I don't think that will deter the normal auction bidders from buying from him as almost every auction seller has a few negs along the line. 

Honestly posting the info here amongst collectors will actually hurt him more in the long run as we will make note as a community and avoid the seller so thanks for the info.

Sorry it happened to you.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

AFXRICK said:


> His correct name is nascarslotcars.


Fixed in original post. Thanks.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Except his name was always Craig Covino, Don`t know who scott is.....


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

vickers, you are correct....
his middle name?
his son?
his brother?
his Dad?


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have had several shipping deals like that with insufficient postage (our little town PO weighs every package) but have always been paid shipping difference and sometimes refunded the shipping costs altogether by the sellers when I sent them the info, just like you did. I have also had several where postage was due that I paid, they were all under $0.50 and I did not want to mess with it, but I still sent the seller an email to let them know, Sellers need to know if possibly there is a postage issue so they can correct it on the next package, especially if they are printing their own postage values. 

Boosted


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> I have had several shipping deals like that with insufficient postage (our little town PO weighs every package) but have always been paid shipping difference and sometimes refunded the shipping costs altogether by the sellers when I sent them the info, just like you did. I have also had several where postage was due that I paid, they were all under $0.50 and I did not want to mess with it, but I still sent the seller an email to let them know, Sellers need to know if possibly there is a postage issue so they can correct it on the next package, especially if they are printing their own postage values.
> 
> Boosted


I have had a couple of postage due packages in the past. One of these was recent. The seller misjudged the weight of the package, so it was a little more. The couple of times this happened sellers made it right without a problem. Since it is for so little that makes sense. 

Even if a seller did not want to make it right because they were making very little, and they explained things nicely, I might say forget it. This guy was a jerk, so I want you all to know.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

alpink said:


> vickers, you are correct....
> his middle name?
> his son?
> his brother?
> his Dad?


HAHA, He`s probably running out of relatives names to use! :devil:


----------



## mercury09 (Feb 17, 2002)

_but I am not going to pay the post office, since they already delivered them. If they come after me I will tell them it is the sender that owes them the money._


Chances are your mailman paid for the postage due out of his own pocket. By delivering them and leaving a notice he/she was trying to do you a favor. The proper procedure if you don't want to pay would have been to refuse it unopened. Do what you want, but not fair to post office to stiff them.


Jim


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

mercury09 said:


> _but I am not going to pay the post office, since they already delivered them. If they come after me I will tell them it is the sender that owes them the money._
> 
> 
> Chances are your mailman paid for the postage due out of his own pocket. By delivering them and leaving a notice he/she was trying to do you a favor. The proper procedure if you don't want to pay would have been to refuse it unopened. Do what you want, but not fair to post office to stiff them.
> ...


If my postman paid then I will reimburse him.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I Just spent 30 minutes searching and reading USPS information. From what it says the Postman does NOT pay for anything whatsoever.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

RjAFX said:


> I Just spent 30 minutes searching and reading USPS information. From what it says the Postman does NOT pay for anything whatsoever.


Yes they do RJ, I have a lot of parcels going in and out of my house 6 days a week. Occasionally, She`ll pay a few of mine cause she knows I always need whats coming. I gladly pay her, Then take it up with the seller.....


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

vickers83 said:


> Yes they do RJ, I have a lot of parcels going in and out of my house 6 days a week. Occasionally, She`ll pay a few of mine cause she knows I always need whats coming. I gladly pay her, Then take it up with the seller.....


Then it's a goodwill gesture from your postlady. It is not a requirement according to the USPS site.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

RjAFX said:


> I Just spent 30 minutes searching and reading USPS information. From what it says the Postman does NOT pay for anything whatsoever.





vickers83 said:


> Yes they do RJ, I have a lot of parcels going in and out of my house 6 days a week. Occasionally, She`ll pay a few of mine cause she knows I always need whats coming. I gladly pay her, Then take it up with the seller.....





RjAFX said:


> Then it's a goodwill gesture from your postlady. It is not a requirement according to the USPS site.


If my postman did a good deed paying for this for me then I will pay him. If not they can pursue the seller if they want money. The issue for me was not really the money, but rather the seller being a jerk.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

mercury09 said:


> _but I am not going to pay the post office, since they already delivered them. If they come after me I will tell them it is the sender that owes them the money._
> 
> 
> Chances are your mailman paid for the postage due out of his own pocket. By delivering them and leaving a notice he/she was trying to do you a favor. The proper procedure if you don't want to pay would have been to refuse it unopened. Do what you want, but not fair to post office to stiff them.
> ...


Jim's right about your Mail-Person paying the extra out of Their pocket..
sry, I know this to be true, talking to my mail person several years back..

some even carry extra stamps for Folks on Their route..
They had to buy these stamps, the USPS seems to NOT trust Their Employees to do "Services", to make "Them" (USPS) look Good 

however, "I" would take this up w/ ebay/paypal, ANYONE, to get the sender
to DO-Right!! (Dudley :drunk

just my opinion, that, & a $... might get you a cup of coffee @ yer local "Greasy-Spoon":thumbsup:

Pete:wave:


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bubba 123 said:


> Jim's right about your Mail-Person paying the extra out of Their pocket..
> sry, I know this to be true, talking to my mail person several years back..
> 
> some even carry extra stamps for Folks on Their route..
> ...


Ebay is worthless on this. I tried. Like I already posted, if postman paid I will reimburse him.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Who, what, when, where doesn't matter what the post office, postman, buyer did.

*The seller DID NOT do the right thing, that's the bottom line.*

The seller has not done the right thing on a number of occasions with a number of ebay user names.

Again Dave thank You for posting. I for one will support you, and not him. I'll not buy anything from him.

As far as the mailman taking up the slack is true in many cases, but it is not a requirement by USPS.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks RJ, Alpink, and anyone else that understands this whole thread was to warn people about a jerk, not about the money.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Totally get it. Thank you.

Once upon a time we had an ongoing thread about the subject because it was logical. It was sanctioned by the owner. After the buyout, someone who was on the naughty list lobbied that it wasnt PC....

....and POOF! Rather than editing and censoring the naughty bits, all that valuable intel went straight into the nuthen.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

after exhausting all attempts at communicating and negotiating with some sellers,
I have found the only final recourse is to neg them.
and after a reasonable time, follow up on that feedback.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I remember that Bill.


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

I am a little late to this thread. but I want to re-ask a question that was posted earlier. 
if the box was inside a sealed envelope, why in the world did your post office charge you or him anything over the first class price for shipping?

was it over the weight limit for first class?

it looks to me like he just used the priority box for protection of the product. I have NO idea who the seller is, I am just wondering what difference it makes to the post office what kind of box is inside the envelope.

just my 2 cents worth.

Tom G


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Tom G, 

I have no way of knowing how a USPS person knew there was a Priority Shipping box in the envelope.
the shape is sort of unique though.

the reason USPS wants to charge the full amount for USPS Priority Shipping is because they provide the box that says USPS Priority Shipping inside and out side it .....FREE....

and, yes, the price for shipping that form (USPS Priority Shipping) is higher than USPS First Class or USPS Parcel Post for the same size and weight of package.

the premise here being, that using a box provided for free(therefore the shipper does not have to expend any funds on a box) for a lesser expense of shipping is a form of theft and is designated as mail fraud.

it doesn't matter if the box was merely used for protection of the contents. any and all use of those USPS Priority Shipping boxes is limited to USPS Priority Shipping rates.

yes some folks get thousands of the boxes for free and use them to send through UPS(United Postal Service) instead of USPS(United States Postal Service) or through FedEx or through DHL .......
and THAT is more difficult for the USPS to enforce.


I don't agree the the buyer should have to ante up the difference. rather the shipper should.
but, as I have been told by USPS, PayPal, eBay and my local state Attorney General's office ... "there are bigger fish to fry..."

so, some over zealos USPS delivery person or sorting facility person figures out that a minor crime is being commited and slaps one of those stickers on the package.
in most cases the carrier(delivery person) will only deliver the package upon being paid the amount shown on the slip.

again, I don't know what magic is used to determine if there is a USPS Priority Shipping box in a plain brown envelope.

they do screen a lot of packages with Xray and sonic devices in search of other contraband though.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> Tom G,
> 
> I have no way of knowing how a USPS person knew there was a Priority Shipping box in the envelope.
> the shape is sort of unique though.
> ...


hey gang,
look inside one of those boxes, they have "PRIORITY MAIL BOX"...
stamped in heavy ink all over the insides, like a "VOID" Collage....
also the inside looks like it might have some sort of "Coating" of the card board...

me thinks, that special-stuff, raises flags/blows whistles, as it passes through
the address-label scanning devices.. 
maybe I'm wrong (most likely), but that's the only way I can figure it  :freak: :drunk:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 808popo (Sep 5, 2013)

Your postal worker more than likely paid for the item. I had a package once that was short on the postage. I got the package and the mail carrier paid for it herself and put a note for the difference. I paid the carrier because I was happy to get my package. Instead me having to go to the post office and pay for the package there. Plus if I didn't pay her she would be out of the money . It's her fault for the postage shortage. Plus she saved me a trip. That's why every Christmas we give her something .


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

tgallaway said:


> I am a little late to this thread. but I want to re-ask a question that was posted earlier.
> if the box was inside a sealed envelope, why in the world did your post office charge you or him anything over the first class price for shipping?
> 
> was it over the weight limit for first class?
> ...


Simple answer. It is against their rules to use those "free" boxes for mailing other items.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> That's why every Christmas we give her something


My dad was a mailman, he made a bundle at CHRISTmas, but he also help people on his route with various tasks.
they loved him.

He also thought us, to be nice to our various service people. He mad sure to go and give the garbage men gifts at CHRISTmas, and we had the nicest old metal garbage cans on the street. They did not bang ours up.

We now do it here at our complex we live in and they take care of real fast.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Seems like alot of fuss over a mistake on the postage.. I mean I can understand why you're mad, but to publicly attack him or anybody for that matter, seems a bit excessive. Be different if that person were on HT to speak his side of the story.. I don't know..I might be alone in thinking this and that's fine. I'm just expressing my opinion without trying to offend anyone in the process..

My 5¢..keep the change


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Regardless of your position on a particular matter, in the broader perspective, this episode ultimately comes down to buyer beware. Heading into a deal with a seller who has 3 Negatives and a Neutral in a 1yr period, flies in the face of conventional wisdom. 

I dont think it's so much about the penny ante postage and the shenanigans of the seller. My observation over the years is that it's more about the principle, the process such that it is, and being able to express your frustrations by commiserating with the sympathetic ear of other slot guys.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Regardless of your position on a particular matter, this episode ultimately comes down to buyer beware. Heading into a deal with a seller who has 3 Negatives and a Neutral in a 1yr period, flies in the face of everything we've learned.

I dont think it's so much about the penny ante postage and the shenanigans of seller who is documented to be problematic. My observation is that it's more about the principle, the process, and being able to express your frustrations by commiserating with the sympathetic ear of other slot guys.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bill Hall said:


> Regardless of your position on a particular matter, this episode ultimately comes down to buyer beware. Heading into a deal with a seller who has 3 Negatives and a Neutral in a 1yr period, flies in the face of everything we've learned.
> 
> I dont think it's so much about the penny ante postage and the shenanigans of. My observation is that it's more about the principle, the process, and being able to express your frustrations by commiserating with the sympathetic ear of other slot guys.


Bill you are exactly right. It is all about the guy being a jerk.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
I think it's all about being able to trust the seller.
He could have charged you 8 buck shipping, then he would of had plenty of money to cover the real amount and I really hate that,
That happens all the time. WHO WANTS TO PAY TO MUCH FOR SHIPPING.
There always 3 sides to the story.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

There always 3 sides to the story.[/QUOTE]

This reminds me of a saying from a local radio personality; Joe Soucheray. He calls it the three prices you pay. "There's the price you pay. The price you told her you paid; and the price you pay when she finds out the price you really paid."    :wave:

Tom


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

That's why I call my wife the warden
You don't want her to find out what your up too, believe me you will pay
The dog house looks pretty good some nights. 

gt40


----------

